# I am stiff



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I have never been, but GOSH do I want to!! I have never galloped my horse on the beach (because there are no beaches around here in NY) But it is a dream of mine!

Did you get any pictures?


----------



## horseloverrach (Jun 1, 2009)

I only took 1 or 2 pictures that weren't very good as it was pouring down with rain!! I got soaked but it was definately worth it.
This is there website though Riding and Pony Treking in Ogmore by Sea, South Wales
I'm hoping to do it again on a sunny day!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

That looks so awesome! I bet it was really fun even if it was raining. haha


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

I've done a hack in Scottland before...  That was nice.


----------

